# Hong Kong Tax Allowances



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I understand that the marriage allowance can be claimed if your wife lives outdide of HK but you support her by sending money regularly. 

Does anyone know the position on child allowances for kids living outside HK please? I looked on the website and searched google but I couldn't see a clear answer.

How does the educational allowance work too?

Many thanks


----------

